# Thương hiệu cao su nhân tạo nào uy tién



## Nguyen Lynh (20/3/19)

Nệm cao su nhân tạo có độ êm ái cao và giá cả phù hợp nên được rất nhiều người tin dùng và ưa chuộng. Nhưng không phải nệm của thương hiệu nào cũng tốt, cũng có chất lượng đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe cho người dùng, khi nệm cao su nhân tạo được bán khắp mọi nơi ở các cửa hàng nệm. Vậy thương hiệu cao su nhân tạo nào uy tín, chất lượng đây? Để xua tan sự lo lắng và giúp mọi người nắm bắt được các thương hiệu uy tín, Thegioinem.com xin giới thiệu cho các bạn các thương hiệu nệm cao su nhân tạo uy tín, được chứng nhận đủ tiêu chuẩn nệm quốc tế về độ an toàn của nệm.

*1. Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo TATANA*
- Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA được sản xuất theo công nghệ cải tiến và hiện đại tại nên độ êm ái vượt trội, khả năng nâng đỡ cao và bền vững. Bên cạnh đó, nệm được thiết kế khá trẻ trung, sang trọng mang lại cảm giác thích thú và những trải nghiệm đặc biệt cho giấc ngủ của bạn.

- Chất liệu của nệm là cao su nhân tạo được nhập khẩu 100%, tạo nên độ đàn hồi cao, không gây lún, xẹp hay biến dạng, có thể sử dụng lâu dài, an toàn sức khỏe cho gia đình bạn.

- Nệm vô cùng thông thoáng nhờ được thiết kế rất nhiều lỗ thoát khí bên trên bề mặt của nệm.

- Lớp vỏ bọc nệm được sử dụng bằng vải 4D Spacer, dày dặn, êm ái và thoáng mát.

- Thời hạn bảo hành của nệm là 10 năm.




Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo TATANA - Thương hiệu nệm uy tín​
*2. Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo EDENA*
-  Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo EDENA được thiết kế đặc biệt bởi cấu trúc 3 lớp bảo vệ nệm bền lâu hơn.

- Nệm Edena được thiết kế với hệ thống ruột nguyên khối cùng hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí thông minh trên bề mặt nệm, tạo cho bạn cảm giác êm ái, thoáng mát khi nằm, cũng như giúp cho cơ thể được nâng đỡ và lưu thông máu huyết tốt hơn.

- Nệm có lớp vải trắng mịn ở giữa và vỏ bọc bên ngoài, lớp này giúp hạn chế được bụi bẩn len vào trong nệm, việc vệ sinh nệm sẽ dễ dàng và nhanh chóng hơn.

- Nệm được bảo hành 5 năm.




Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo EDENA - Thương hiệu nệm uy tín​
*3. Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo ACB*
- Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo ACB là sản phẩm hoàn toàn uy tín, được sản xuất theo dây chuyền hiện đại và tiên tiến của CHLB Đức. Nguyên liệu cao su nhân tạo được nhập khẩu hoàn toàn 100%, không có chất độc hại, không gây kích ứng da và khử mùi tốt.

- Thiết kế nệm của ACB đa dạng, phong phú về màu sắc, hoa văn, độ thoáng mát tốt và đàn hồi tuyệt vời. Bên cạnh đó, nệm được thiết kế dạng 4 chiều co giãn và có độ êm ái, tạo sự trải nghiệm tuyệt vời khi bạn nằm và cho giấc ngủ của bạn.

- Nệm được bảo hành 15 năm.





Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo ACB - Thương hiệu nệm uy tín​
Hãy chọn thương hiệu nệm cao su nhân tạo uy tín, chất lượng, đảm bảo cho giấc ngủ và sức khỏe của gia đình bạn. Chúc các bạn chọn được nệm đẹo và ưng ý nhé!
Hotline hỗ trợ tư vấn mua nệm trả góp: 0909060325


----------

